# No sex since 1955



## Carol (Mar 27, 2010)

(Posting this here instead of after dark, as it is not explicit)

A crusty old  Chief Petty Officer found himself at a gala event hosted by a local  liberal arts college. There was no shortage of extremely young  idealistic liberal ladies in attendance, one of whom approached the  Chief Petty Officer for conversation.

"Excuse me, Chief, but you seem to be a very serious man.. Is something  bothering you?" 

"Negative, ma'am. Just serious by nature.." 

The young lady looked at his awards and decorations and said, "It looks  like you have seen a lot of action." 

"Yes, ma'am, a lot of action." 

The young lady, tiring of trying to start up a conversation, said, "You  know, you should lighten up a little. Relax and enjoy yourself."

The Chief Petty Officer just stared at her in his serious manner.  Finally the young lady said, "You know, I hope you don't take this the  wrong way, but when was the last time you had sex?" 

"1955, ma'am." 

"Well, there you are. No wonder you're so serious. You really need to  chill out and relax! I mean, no sex since 1955!  Come with me." She took his hand and led him to a private room where  she proceeded to "relax" him several times. 

Afterwards, panting for breath, she leaned against his grizzled bare  chest and said, "Wow, you sure didn't forget much since 1955." 

The Chief said in his serious voice, after glancing at his watch, "I  hope not; it's only 2130 now."


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 27, 2010)

that

was phenomenal.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 27, 2010)

L o L


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2010)

Well ma'am

Speaking as a Navy Brat who could be defined as such all the way through junior high school... all I have to say about that is :lfao:


----------

